# [SOLVED] Accidently bought wrong RAM



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

I seek for your help and sorry if this kind of topic already discussed before...

I just checked mine processor's specification, and realize that my intel atom processor only will support maximum 2gb of Ram, but i have wrongly bought 4gb of Corsair RAM with 1333 of speed...

My computer now is running with window 7 ultimate service pack 1, 32bits operating system...

I really want to install this 4gb ram, but I scared that anything bad will happen if I proceed it...

Any ideas guys? Im reallt stuck now...

Thanks for any ideas :frown:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

I'd just return it and get the correct RAM for your pc . .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Brand & Model of the MB?
If the PC is OEM, post the Brand Name and complete Model Number.


----------



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*



Old Rich said:


> I'd just return it and get the correct RAM for your pc . .


yeah...I was thinking to do so right now...


----------



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the MB?
> If the PC is OEM, post the Brand Name and complete Model Number.


The brand is CORSAIR
The model is CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 
(the only thing i understand here is 1333, LOL :grin

My netbook brand is Asus
And the model number is EeePC X101H

The processor is Intel (R) Atom (TM) CPU N570 @ 1.66GHz 1.67 GHz
(im just simply copy this processor name when clicking to Properties on my Mycomputer icon)

thank you :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Eee PC X101H laptop
Memory- DDR3, 1 x SO-DIMM, Maximum 2GB
Crucial is the better brand choice for a OEM PC/laptop to help insure compatibility.
Crucial's site will also tell you the max acceptable RAM speed.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

There is no netbook alive that can run more 2 Gb, return it.


----------



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*



Tyree said:


> Eee PC X101H laptop
> Memory- DDR3, 1 x SO-DIMM, Maximum 2GB
> Crucial is the better brand choice for a OEM PC/laptop to help insure compatibility.
> Crucial's site will also tell you the max acceptable RAM speed.
> RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


okay, i get the point now :sad:

thanks for the Crucial site you have given, it is informative and help me a lot :flowers:


----------



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*



Rich-M said:


> There is no netbook alive that can run more 2 Gb, return it.


Is that possible if I want to upgrade only the speed but with the same amount of the memory (2GB)? 

My current memory is 2GB with the speed of 1066. Can I go to 2Gb with the speed of 1333 or maybe 1600? I don't know what is the maximum acceptable speed that my processor can read...

By the way, thank you for your advice :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Not at the moment but it might happen. There is an industry wide limit of 2Gb for the device.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*



Muhamad Nazrin said:


> Is that possible if I want to upgrade only the speed but with the same amount of the memory (2GB)?
> 
> My current memory is 2GB with the speed of 1066. Can I go to 2Gb with the speed of 1333 or maybe 1600? I don't know what is the maximum acceptable speed that my processor can read...


Even if it is was possible, you won't see any difference using a faster RAM in that unit.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Again I agree with Tyree, that unit just doesn't have that potential. Look netbooks definitely have a purpose on this planet and what they can do is quite impressive for the cost, but unfortunately if you want that to approach the performance of a top notch quality laptop, it isn't going to happen because the whole hardware structure is so limited with an Atom processor.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

I have a netbook running Windows 7 with 2 Gig of RAM and it runs fine . .


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*



Old Rich said:


> I have a netbook running Windows 7 with 2 Gig of RAM and it runs fine . .


Again my namesake, I am not putting it down for what it is...just saying a "rocket ship it aint, nor will it ever be"! I had a great Asus netbook that I put Win 7 on with 2 Gb ram and for what it did, I thought it was amazing. But after 6 months of just feeling I needed more speed, I gave it to wonderful daughter in law who "appreciated" it more than I did( because she had no pc) and bought an HP Touchsmart with same size screen but i3 and upped to 8 gb ram with 7200 rpm hard drive. Now that I find satisfying to use!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

No no . . I was agreeing with you . . and reenforce to the poster that he should be fine with 2 Gig it will not be a speed demon but should work fine for intended purposes

sorry if it came across as otherwise . .


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Ah OK I misread you, no problem!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

written posts are hard sometimes to get the feeling across . .


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Ok, i understand now  

I really want to thank to all of you for the advices 

i just sold the 4GB to my friends, but with the new condition price! haha

thanks again guys!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Accidently bought wrong RAM*

Great! !


----------

